# What music have you chosen for non church weddings??



## Babydreams321

to walk up the "aisle"..??

Ive found one beautiful song but a friend of mine had the same thing which puts me off... im really stuck for "aisle" songs??????!!!!


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm walking down the aisle to Canon in D by Pachelbel


----------



## sarahh

I'm walking up the aisle to PM love theme :flower:


----------



## Babydreams321

sarahh said:


> I'm walking up the aisle to PM love theme :flower:

can u be more specific hon, trying to find them on itunes haha!!


----------



## leash27

dani_tinks said:


> I'm walking down the aisle to Canon in D by Pachelbel

Same here!

x


----------



## babydustcass

dani_tinks said:


> I'm walking down the aisle to Canon in D by Pachelbel

THANK YOU!!! I just looked this up on youtube and the tears have come streaming (happy tears of course):blush::cloud9:


----------



## sarahh

This is PM love theme its from the film love actually https://youtu.be/Sfn90OdrcfY


----------



## sarahh

babydustcass said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> I'm walking down the aisle to Canon in D by Pachelbel
> 
> THANK YOU!!! I just looked this up on youtube and the tears have come streaming (happy tears of course):blush::cloud9:Click to expand...

Sounds like you have found your song :flower:


----------



## dani_tinks

babydustcass said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> I'm walking down the aisle to Canon in D by Pachelbel
> 
> THANK YOU!!! I just looked this up on youtube and the tears have come streaming (happy tears of course):blush::cloud9:Click to expand...

It had the same effect on me, it's just perfect isn't it :)


----------



## michyk84

I'm having a instrumental version of Robbie Williams She's the one


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

all my life by kc and jojo, i friggin love it, me and oh used to listen to it when we got together, it was our song <3

hes in to r&b n hip hop ect, so its hard to choose one lol


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

dani_tinks said:


> I'm walking down the aisle to Canon in D by Pachelbel

omg omg omg i want this!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

You can't go wrong with Canon In D, :) its traditional and beautiful! (not getting married i'm butting in lol) x


----------



## Lisa84

Cannon in D for me too :) xxx


----------



## Babydreams321

Ahh love KC & jojo!!! :0)

Everyone loves canon in D!!!!!!

Anymore ideas??

At the moment I love Desree Im kissing you........just not sure though!!

Any different songs???xxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo2605

Me too :) We're having a harpist play like this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrDMp0K2qXs


----------



## Jenba

Hi ladies. We are having the Feather Theme by Alan Silvestri from the movie Forest Gump. It makes me want to cry its such an emotional piece of music. Its the first 2 mins 10 seconds or so on this YouTube clip. I have four bridesmaids and two flower girls to get in before me so needed to make sure it was plenty long enough lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXVxgWrpUeE


----------



## Babydreams321

love it jenba!!xx


----------



## Babydreams321

** BUMP *** :winkwink:


----------



## wifey29

leash27 said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> I'm walking down the aisle to Canon in D by Pachelbel
> 
> Same here!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Me too! Beautiful piece. During the signing of the register we had Vows go Unbroken by Christopher West.


----------



## dizzy65

i am stuck on music choises :(


----------



## hopeandpray

That forest gump song is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Jenba

hopeandpray said:


> That forest gump song is beautiful :cloud9:

It just makes my stomach flutter it made me cry when my OH played it and suggested it for the processional so I knew it was the song for us :happydance:


----------



## amore

Its so hard to choose a song. We are having amarantine by enya - I love the song but also love the meaning behind it x


----------



## Babydreams321

bump :flower:


----------



## Hayley90

I have no idea for aisle music :wacko: nothing really inspires me :( 

I know our first dance song, but all the others I don't really mind about so much :shrug:


----------



## Redhead84

dizzy65 said:


> i am stuck on music choises :(

have anything you like - my brother had Nothing Else Matters by Metallica, another friend had Mr Blue Sky by ELO.

I haven't chosen anything yet, but as much as Canon in D is lovely, it feels so unoriginal, and everything that makes me and my OH feel that way is off the list immediately.

Everyone is different... my advice would be to listen to as much music as you can including genres or artists that you wouldn't normally consider, and something will stand out eventually :)


----------



## feeble

'another one bites the dust' 

or 

'hotel california'


----------



## feeble

Mr Blue Sky! CLASSIC choice!!


----------



## Redhead84

feeble said:


> Mr Blue Sky! CLASSIC choice!!

you know what... it was fantastic. It was so very them, and it was also at a church wedding so even more unusual!

Everyone loved it... I'm a bit of an advocate of choosing something that fits either you as a bride or you both as a couple... if that's Canon in D brilliant, but don't pick something bland because you feel that's what you should choose.


----------



## Babydreams321

i feel that way about canon D too.. will have a listen to mr blue sky..

**THINK** weve decided:

DJ Sammys slow version of "heaven" instrumental walking up the aisle.

not sure yet signing the register possibly a rod steward number.. 

walking back down the aisle MARRIED (eek :0)) Greenday "time of my life"

slow version of use somebody KOL sang acoustic bu a guitarist for our first dance.. :0)

what do you'all think?!!


----------

